# Foremanrules Pic Of Right Bicep



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

MR. FOREMAN JUST SENT ME A PIC OF HIS RIGHT BICEP. It's diffenenly his pic. Should I post it or not. Mr. E is it ok?


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

I doubt it will fit on the screen but you can try.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

I'll put it up. Hope this eases all doubts about my good friend Mr. E. From now on you will address him as Mr. E



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I doubt it will fit on the screen but you can try.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't figure a way to enlarge it Mr. E. It is a pic of Foremanrules arm. Now known as Mr. E


----------



## Machher (Jun 26, 2005)

LOL...

wheres the forearm?? and how about proportional tris..?


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

Machher said:
			
		

> LOL...
> 
> wheres the forearm?? and how about proportional tris..?


That pic is from when I was 13 and only did curls and bench press.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 26, 2005)

Sythnol.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

If I had Mr. E's biceps who would give a shit about the forearms. Hell if the forearms matched the bicep he wouldn't be able to bend the arm



			
				Machher said:
			
		

> LOL...
> 
> wheres the forearm?? and how about proportional tris..?


----------



## darkt (Jun 26, 2005)

thats what mine look like. behind a super duper magnifying glass


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jun 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That pic is from when I was 13 and only did curls and bench press.




HAHAHAHAHA you crack me the eff up man.  keep posting so i have something new and funny to read each time i get on!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Sythnol.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


Busted.....I wonder if that picture of his 13 inch penis he sent me was fake also?


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 10, 2005)

...........some people. Synthol = STUPID.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 10, 2005)

Wish i had a gallon. I'd find that dick brain and sell him some more



			
				GSXR750 said:
			
		

> ...........some people. Synthol = STUPID.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 10, 2005)

By the way that is not Dr. E. Dr. E has larger biceps and smaller triceps. 



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> Busted.....I wonder if that picture of his 13 inch penis he sent me was fake also?


----------



## MyK (Jul 10, 2005)

what does synthol do??? that guy looks effed up


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 10, 2005)

It pumps oil into the injected area causing a bubble like effect. Don't think i explained it correctly but maybe you have the picture. It is temporary so stay away from it. 



			
				MyK said:
			
		

> what does synthol do??? that guy looks effed up


----------



## MyK (Jul 10, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> It pumps oil into the injected area causing a bubble like effect. Don't think i explained it correctly but maybe you have the picture. It is temporary so stay away from it.



Thanks TOM, dont worry Im all natural


----------



## Mudge (Jul 10, 2005)

Synthol is an oil formulated to stay in the muscle longer than a normal drug suspended in oil. All of that stuff eventually still gets processed by your liver.


----------

